# is it wrong to start drinking at 7:30?



## bossdogg

I have been up since early this morning.  about 2 smoking some butts for a friends birthday party this afternoon.  I am sitting on the chair thinking I could use a beer.  I go to the fridge and grab a ten fidy which is a russian imperial stout.

so is it really wrong to start drinking at 7:30 in the morning?


----------



## DanMcG

Never a bad time for a beer. But if it makes ya feel less guilty, you're drinking a Russian beer and it's almost 4pm in Moscow.


----------



## gator

The Bars are allowed to open at 7am, at least in Michigan they do. I figure if the government, who tries to kill anything we like and fun, allows it, it must me alright.


----------



## bossdogg

I think there is oats in it.  would that qualify for oatmeal in the morning?


----------



## markgerickson

If you don't drink in the morning you can't say you drank all day.


----------



## bossdogg

that is true


----------



## tom in nc

Not if you've been up since early in the morning.  It's all relative.  I drove 8 hours through the night to visit a friend and when I got to his house at 7 in the morning he asked if I wanted a coffee.  I told him forget the coffee I want a beer.  He said, kind of early for a beer.  I told him look, you just got up so you want coffee.  I've been up for 12 hours, driving for 8 of those 12 hours, and now I'm ready for a bit of down time so give me a damn beer.  He said he couldn't argue with that line of thinking.

Enjoy the stout.  It looks really tasty!


----------



## 3montes

A more appropiate drink at the time may have been a good bloody mary made of course with Bakon Vodka. Afterall you were smoking pork and Bakon Vodka is distilled with bacon. Then you have the beer on the side a schnit as we call it around here or more commonly known as chaser. 
Best of both worlds. Either way it is not wrong


----------



## bigdale

It is Man law!!! If the smoker is putting off thin blue smoke the beer must be flowing. thats the rules around here anyways. Never really cared what time of day it was


----------



## bill in mn

Yes it is wrong ..Should have started earlier


----------



## pit 4 brains

Agreed, I'll have one snapped before I load the sfb. 

Can't wait to run this logic by the wife!


----------



## jak757

You sir, have the right idea!  Never tried Bakon....need to get me some!


----------



## hogwart

Mmmm bacon flavored vodka? I've never seen that before. I have got find some of that.
Never to early for beer. The wife frowns on it but I like to have some redbeers in the morning. Spicy V8 / Beer


----------



## bottomline

No big deal man. You are making me want one.


----------



## Bearcarver

"Tom in NC" saved me some typing---He got it right---EXACTLY!

Bearcarver


----------



## meateater

Cornflakes in a can, the breakfast of champions!


----------



## schmoke

Actually, if you think about it... it's 12 noon somewhere in the world.  So, Cheers, my friend.


----------



## miamirick

the only problem i see is that if you started at two?,       why did you wait so long for that first beer?


----------



## eman

Had a 9 week job that we had to work from 9 pm to 5 am.
 get home at 5:30 am ,It's my night time. time for a jack an 7 or 2 b4 bed.
 Wife is getting up for work and i'm winding down for bed.


----------



## rbranstner

I see no issues with drinking that early but for some reason my wife always seems to have an issue with it. haha


----------



## schmoke

They usually do - no sense of humor.


----------



## gruelurks

You can't go wrong with an Oskar Blue Ten Fidy! :-) I found it hard to believe that stout came from a can! Good stuff indeed!


----------



## mballi3011

Well it wouldn't make you a bad person.


----------



## jethro

Never had a beer in my life before noon... unless I was working midnight shift then the rules don't apply. Just something I picked up in the Navy, roomates all agreed fridge stayed padlocked 'til noon. Then anything was fair game.


----------



## smokemifugotem

Personally, i dont understand why you didnt start drinking when you started your smoke!! Isnt that the point of pulling an all nighter 18 hour smokeathon??? Im usually drunk by 8 in the morning and hung over before the meat comes off the smoker.  (by the way,... EXCELLENT choice in beers!!!)


----------



## hogfan40

Nope!!!!!!!


----------



## etcher1

Not a problem when you smok'in. Try construction work, that'll drive you to drink'in!!


----------



## scarbelly

So if you had a beer anytime the previous 24 hours  you technically did not start at 7:30. You can count that as a continuation of the other beer with a break in the middle


----------



## timtimmay

It might be a bit of a late start, but I'll let it slide :)

Back when I used to hunt geese alot, we'd always have a thermose of coffee in the blind and it was usually spiked with some peachtree, balieys, or kahlua, and that was around 6am.


----------



## mac9000

I get off of work at 6:00 am, what's wrong with 7:30? Isn't that the beginning of the night?


----------



## tom37

Noting at all wrong with 7:30, so long as you don't spill it.


----------



## ak1

As Tom in NC & Bear said; it's all relative. Nothing wrong with a beer in the morning if you've been up all night.

I've done it many times after a night shift.


----------



## tbakko

It's never too early


----------



## jirodriguez

You obviously have never worked graveyard shifts..... people give you nasty looks when you are getting off of work and walking into a bar at 8:00 AM... lol. My favorite breakfast was big pile of home fried potatos, sausage, two eggs over easy, and  pint of Deschutes Brewery Black Bute Porter..... mmmmmmm-mmmm-mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## beer-b-q

The way I solved that problem when I was younger was to start at 7:00 PM and just never stop...


----------



## thebarbequeen

JIRodriguez said:


> You obviously have never worked graveyard shifts..... people give you nasty looks when you are getting off of work and walking into a bar at 8:00 AM... lol. My favorite breakfast was big pile of home fried potatos, sausage, two eggs over easy, and  pint of Deschutes Brewery Black Bute Porter..... mmmmmmm-mmmm-mmmmmmm!!!


Now, THAT'S the breakfast of champions - or the champion of breakfasts...  and get me a side of biscuits and gravy, please, barkeeper.


----------



## coffee_junkie

MARKGERICKSON said:


> If you don't drink in the morning you can't say you drank all day.


I believe it goes "you can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning"

but hey who's counting.


----------



## Bearcarver

JIRodriguez said:


> You obviously have never worked graveyard shifts..... people give you nasty looks when you are getting off of work and walking into a bar at 8:00 AM... lol. My favorite breakfast was big pile of home fried potatos, sausage, two eggs over easy, and  pint of Deschutes Brewery Black Bute Porter..... mmmmmmm-mmmm-mmmmmmm!!!




Johnny,

I never had that 8 AM problem.

I worked swing shift for 19 1/2 years.

My "Night-shift" ended at 7 AM. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## igolf2

Never too early!!  I'm putting a couple Turks in the smoker for Thanksgiving at 5am ( and a 25 lber in the oven ) and plan to start the day accordingly!  Just have to pace myself as it's going to be a long day!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dirdbogbbq

Beer and BBQ go hand and hand...........it's natural, just go with it....cheers


----------



## dforbes

If its 7:30 am on the third day in a row, you might have a problem. Otherwise go for it. You only live once, you might as well live it with all the gusto you can. Somebody should make a commercial about that!!


----------



## roller

You are well with in the time frame for beer...have one for me....or maybe I will have one for myself.


----------



## miamirick

why wait till so late in the day?   start early when you wake up


----------



## hdspringer

I have to agree with Bigdale


----------



## pokey

It's OK as long as you only drink on days ending with a "y".

As Frank Sinatra said: "I feel sorry for those that don't drink a lot. When they wake up in the morning, that's the best they're gonna feel the rest of the day."
 

Or Dean Martin: "You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on."


----------



## yummybbq

i used to work 3rd shift so i was getting off work at 7:00 in the morning. so, to me,  it was like having a beer in the evening.

there are bar & grill type places in the town i live in in iowa that open as early as 6:00-7:00 in the morning. at the end of the work week, i'd go to one of these bar & grill places to get some breakfast and suck down some suds before going home home to chill out.


----------



## jbswasilla

there are times in the summer  I know iam not going anyplace  I will check the blade

And gas on the mower and you know its going to be a beautiful day go back in the house

pop me a beer open a 9am go for it I get up 530 or 6 any way There are a lot of the liquor

store open a 7am here in Alaska


----------



## buckley

Absolutley not. As long as you are not handling sharp blades, gun powder, gasoline, and you can handle the surprize neighbor or fellow parishoner dropping by with no warning, well then, enjoy. Oh forgot one- the ladder. Stay off it!


----------



## ellymae

Nah - it's 5:00 somewhere!


----------

